# 2008 Denver Rv Show



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey Outbackers,

We attended the 2008 Denver RV show this past weekend. Photos are here.

Randy


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks, great report and photos Too!


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice photos! Thanks for sharing.

Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for the report & photos Randy! They sure do look pretty under all those bight lights!!!!

I like the new Outback graphics. I wonder if they are only on the Sydney 5'ers or the TTs, too. AND WHAT A FLASHY NEW FRONT END!!!!!


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you for sharing .... I love the front end of those outbacks


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Randy!

We can always count on you for great photos and comments








I really enjoyed those


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks great! Trailer shows can be fun, but they can also be expensive........


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

That Kingston rear bunkroom floorplan looks very much like a Glendale RV Titanium floorplan they had last year. That Titanium was a verrrry long fiver:

Titanium 3 bedroom


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

These are cool, the only drawback is 2 black tanks to maintain.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Great report and pics

John


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

Randy,
Great report. Just curious did you take anymore photos of the Outback fifth-wheel? Which number was it? Thanks in advance for any more photos or info. We are on the edge and maybe a new set of photos from this or some website, might be what my DW needs to make the move to take care of my fever (5ver).
Rich


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Randy, nice photos.

Went to the Dayton RV Show this past weekend also. Wasn't too impressed. There was only one Outback at the entire show and it was an '07 26RKS LE. Never realized that an LE was the stripped down version. I couldn't believe it. The Sierra 335QBQ from Forest River really caught our eyes though. Had six bunks in the back with double slide, plus the 1/2 bath had 2 doors. One from the outside and one that went into the "Kids Area". It was really awesome. Had me _AND_ the DW _AND_ Outbackmac thinking, and then we all came back to reality. Once, again good job on the photos.

Mike


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Looks like a nice show. Your webpage is really taking shape.. Lots of great info!

Carey


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for all the great pictures and comments. I never get tired of looking at RVs. I've never seen anything like that faux stone wall either. I'll be looking for that at the Dallas show next month.

Jana


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great pictures, Randy! Thanks!









A question though... What are the air scoop looking openings on the sides of the OB front cap? I'm guessing the middle object is a mirror, but I don't get the side openings. It also kind of looks a little like the new cap is just mounted in front of the same fiberglass front panel as the previous units. Is that the case?

As for the Kingston rear bunk room, I really like that layout! I saw the same sort of thing in another RV before (except bunks on both sides, no sofas), and it really looks like a great layout. Personally having a boy and a girl - both of whom are, ahem, growing up - I could really be tempted. Are you listening Keystone?










Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Keep Austin Weird !!

Thanks Randy. Great Pics and info as usual


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

That front cap looks vaguely familiar........


















Nice looking rig.......

Steve


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Hey Outbackers,
> 
> We attended the 2008 Denver RV show this past weekend. Photos are here.
> 
> Randy


Nice pictures and write-up, all except for the comment about the Ford trucks....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Loved the dual slide out that amde the bunk house....

Can someone please tell me why the Airstream cost soooo much?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The name and all that polished aluminum


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice work Randy! Thanks for the info!

Brian


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> The name and all that polished aluminum


Ok...good for some is guess, but for $45k....I think I could get a sweet Outback AND a good down payment on a sweet TV. The Airstream in that picutre is soooo small, I'd have to go outside just to change my mind.


----------



## GMC (Dec 31, 2007)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Hey Outbackers,
> 
> We attended the 2008 Denver RV show this past weekend. Photos are here.
> 
> Randy


Thanks for the pic. I hope to see a 2008 Outback at the Nova Scotia RV show this weekend!!!


----------

